# ostsee im sommer?



## gdno (14. Januar 2014)

hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr geht's im Sommer an die Schlei und somit für mich auch an die Ostsee^^
Vor zwei Jahren waren wir schon mal im Sommer Oben und ich konnte (aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen wohl) recht gut Plattfische und sogar den ein oder anderen Dorsch vom Strand aus in der Brandung erwischen.
Da wir aber dieses Jahr für die Familie schönes und warmes Wetter gebucht haben würde ich ganz gerne wissen wie dann die Chancen stehen? Der Urlaub soll Ende Juli stattfinden und ich beabsichtige die Gegend um Schönhagen und Weidenfelde zu beangeln.
Ganz nebenbei könnte ich noch ein paar Tipps zum Angeln in der Schlei bei Golthoft brauchen^^:vik: 
besten dank schonmal


----------



## MarcoZG (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

würde mich auch interessieren * PUSH*


----------



## gdno (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

*push*^^


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Also ich konnte im Sommer schon bei Temperaturen bis ca. 25C (weis grad nicht ob das sommer 12 oder 13 war), das war allerdings nicht an den Salzwassergebieten an der Schlei, sondern etwas weiter im Süden. Aber wenn du ein Strand kennst der schnell tief wird läuft da bestimmt was, im Flachen hatte ich die Dorsche übrigens obwohl das eher ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Im Sommer hatte ich vom Strand beim Blinkern schon reichlich Dorsch, schöne Mefos, Hornfisch...teilweise zwischen den letzten Badegästen abends. Versuch macht klug. Aussichtslos ist das morgens oder abends jedenfalls nicht.
Tagsüber sieht man oft Meeräschen. Aber ein Fang gelang mir noch nicht.


----------



## gdno (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

echt Meeräschen?  cool wusste nicht das die auch in die Ostsee kommen.
 hab die als Kind im spanienurlaub gern beangelt, aber die sind echt heikel, ähnlich zickig wie schleien oder stillwasserzander^^


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Ja, Meeräschen gibts im Hochsommer mittlerweile reichlich in der Ostsee. 

Nur der Fang ist noch nicht sehr verbreitet und erfolgreich.


----------



## gdno (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

mmmh dabei sind die echt lecker, aber wohl doch vielen zu schwierig, in Spanien waren die selbst schwer zu fangen wenn man einen fressenden schwarm vor den füßen hatte........


----------



## rippi (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Ein Versuch würde ich an deiner Stelle trotzdem wagen, denn die Durchschnittsgröße ist in der Ostsee sehr hoch. Und auch wenn du nichts fangen solltest, ist es auf jeden Fall hammermäßig einen Biss zu bekommen, den die hat man öfter nur hängen bleiben tun sie halt selten.


----------



## gdno (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

mmhh wie und vor allem wo kann ich die denn erwischen?, wie gesagt es geht in son kuhdörfchen bei Schleswig, werde also die Ostsee rund um die schleimündung beangeln


----------



## rippi (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Wenn du Fliegenfischer bist google mal "Multenfussel" ansonsten kannst du es mit Brot, Maden oder auch Seeringlern an der Pose probieren(eigentlich kann man fast alles nehmen, z.B. kannst du deinen Brotzeit auch mit Algen vermischen oder Krabben. Und dann kannst du es an den meisten Häfen probieren oder an den offenen Stränden, am besten du fährst mit den Fahrrad und Polbrille ein bisschen die Küste entlang. Aber theoretisch kannst du auch anfüttern, allerdings sind Möwen meist schneller.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Und praktisch sind die auch deshalb enorm schwer zu beangeln, weil sie gern im Spülsaum in 30cm Wassertiefe wie kleine Haie mit Flosse aus dem Wasser Algen sammeln...denen einen Köder zu servieren und sie dann auch an diesen zu kriegen ist einfach enorm schwer.

Aber ich werde es im Sommer auch wieder versuchen  !


----------



## rippi (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Echt? Also ich hab solche Erfahrungen nicht gemacht, also vor allem Abends sind sie wenn du sie findest, häufig in Beisslaune und auch meistens in Truppe unterwegs. Warst du eher am Sandstrand oder einen mit Steilküste der eher steinig ist?


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Ich habe sie öfter an einem sandigen Badestrand mit Buhnen in absolut flachem Wasser kreuzen sehen. Fangen ließen sie sich nichtmal mit freier Leine. Die sind clever.


----------



## gdno (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

clever und zickig^^
 bin mal gespannt ob ich die bei schönhagen finden kann


----------



## Förde-Burns (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*



gdno schrieb:


> clever und zickig^^
> bin mal gespannt ob ich die bei schönhagen finden kann



Aal und wahrscheinlich 35cm+ Köhler sind nicht zu vergessen im Sommer #h


----------



## gdno (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

mmmhhh köhler hatte ich dort noch nie, kann ich die speziell beangeln vom strand aus oder sind die da wenn sie da sind?


----------



## rippi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

Kommt drauf an mit den Köhler, 2013 waren eine ganze Menge da und wurden als Beifang beim Heringe oder Makrelenangeln gefangen(die werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr mehr). Also in meiner Region wurde hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder gefangen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ostsee im sommer?*

probier Maden. Mistwuermer, tauwuermer , kleine heringsfetzen und Makrelenfetzen. Futter mit Paniermehl und Bisschen Maden, mistwuermer, Makrelen an. geht echt super kleine haken an kleine Stachelschweinpose.


----------

